# Can I see Ursula Martinez(Canadian stripper magician on Bell ExpressVu) on DirecTV?



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

Can I see Ursula Martinez(Canadian stripper magician shown on Bell ExpressVu)
on DirecTV? Do I have to move to Canada? Or does DirecTV carry Canadian channels?


Thanks for any info!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

DAMN thats hot!! But no D* does not carry Canadian channels.


----------

